# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Supprimer une section vide qui est toujours prsente.

## reverba

Bonjour  tous,
Alors voila, j'aurai aim faire un saut de page assez particulier (dans une facture/devis).
La plupart du temps, les utilisateurs ici demandaient un saut de page aprs 20 enregistrements par exemple, mais dans ce cas prcis, un enregistrement  la mme "hauteur". Par contre dans mon cas, les enregistrement peuvent tre trs grands ou petits.
J'aurais donc aim faire un saut de page  partir d'une certaine position du "dtail" sur la rgle verticale. 
Par exemple:
Dtail 1 dmarre  5
Dtail 2 dmarre  8
Dtail 3 dmarre  15
Dtail 4 dmarre  20.
Et je voudrais poser une condition disant que si la postion du dtails sur la rgle verticale est suprieure  18, alors on force une nouvelle page.
Mais le problme, c'est que je ne sais pas comment rcuprer cette valeur (la position par rapport  la rgle verticale)  ::(: 
En vous remerciant par avance!

----------


## kikidrome

sujet super intressant, j'ai dj cherch une solution sans succs, je vais donc surveiller les rponses...
et me replonger dans ce problme

----------


## reverba

En effet, je pense qu'il doit y avoir une variable qui contient la position en ordonne et/ou en abscisse, de la mme faon que celle qui contient le nombre de page.
A voir si quelqu'un connait la solution  ::D:

----------


## Machuet

Malheureusement  ma connaissance ce n'est pas possible. En tout cas si quelqu'un  la solution, je suis preneur.

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

Je ne veux pas vous dcevoir mais j'ai dj t confront  ce genre de problme. J'en ai beaucoup parl avec mon formateur Crystal Reports (qui est une STAR en la matire) et il m'a dit que ce n'tait pas possible...

Reste  voir s'il avait raison...

----------


## kikidrome

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne veux pas vous dcevoir mais j'ai dj t confront  ce genre de problme. J'en ai beaucoup parl avec mon formateur Crystal Reports (qui est une STAR en la matire) et il m'a dit que ce n'tait pas possible...
> 
> Reste  voir s'il avait raison...


Peux tu me dire dans quelle socit travaille ton formateur Star ? (par MP si tu veux) j'ai un besoin en terme de formation !

----------


## reverba

Arf, c'est dommage. Quelque part a m'tonne pas trop, a aurait t plus visible dans l'appli.
Mon souci initial tait que le resultat global de la facture s'affiche en bas de chaque page, et que si un enregistrement est trop grand, alors qu'on puisse le passer sur la page suivante.
Jusque l, simple me diriez vous, car avec un pied de page et hop c'est regl!
Mais en fait ma facture contient une lettre d'accompagnement en entre, et des Conditions Gnrales de ventes  la fin, et bien entendu, le resultat global contenant les totaux ne doit pas s'afficher pour ces pages l.
Comme je ne peux pas declancher un saut de page en fonction de la position d'un enregistrement, alors j'ai rus aujourd'hui en utilisant le pied de page afin d'y mettre mon total, et de le supprimer sans exploration pour la 1ere page et les 2 dernires.
a fonctionne! ouf...MAIS un souci de mise en page reside et je m'arrache les cheveux: si le pied de page est supprim (par la condition que je lui ai mis) il laisse un grand espace blanc de sa taille, ce qui est trs gnant...il n'y a pas possibilit de faire disparatre cet espace blanc (allou pour le pied de page, mais vu qu'il est supprim...), de sorte  ce que les autres sections puissent se continuer normalement?

Pour faire simple: un pied de page qui a t supprim sans exploration (case coche dans l'expert section) n'affichera pas son contenu, mais gardera un l'expace blanc correspondant, mme si il est grand. Enfin c'est ce que je constate.un peu gnant...
Merci  ::):

----------


## bebert13

Ah ben, j'ai le mme problme lorsque que je supprime la section dtail et l'en-tte de groupe de mon sous-tat en cochant la proprit "Supprimer si section vide" dans l'expert Slection. Il me supprime bien le tout mais il reste tout de mme un espace blanc.

----------


## reverba

Alors j'ai fait un peu de bricolage  l'instant.
Comme je le disais plus haut, dans l'expert section au niveau de mon pied de page, j'ai une condition sur la case "supprimer (sans exploration)". Cette case n'est pas coche et j'ai le code suivant:


```

```

Qui signifie: je n'affiche pas le pied de page si c'est la 1ere page, l'avant dernire et la dernire page, sinon je l'affiche pour toute les autres.

Je me suis amus  retirer la condition et  cocher tout btement la case "supprimer (sans exploration)" afin de voir si cet espace blanc est toujours allou.
H bien non, dans ce cas l, l'espace blanc n'est pas allou, il est supprim et donc reparti aux autres section.
J'en vient donc a remettre en cause mon code?
Si quelqu'un aune prcision  ::):

----------


## reverba

Bon j'ai chang l'intitul du topic afin que cela corresponde au mieux  ma recherche  l'heure actuelle.
Merci!!

----------


## kikidrome

> Bon j'ai chang l'intitul du topic afin que cela corresponde au mieux  ma recherche  l'heure actuelle.
> Merci!!


tu aurais du laisser le titre original et crer un autre topic... car le sujet d'origin est intressant aussi et du coup, on va le perdre  ::roll::

----------


## L.nico

> MAIS un souci de mise en page reside et je m'arrache les cheveux: si le pied de page est supprim (par la condition que je lui ai mis) il laisse un grand espace blanc de sa taille, ce qui est trs gnant...il n'y a pas possibilit de faire disparatre cet espace blanc (allou pour le pied de page, mais vu qu'il est supprim...), de sorte  ce que les autres sections puissent se continuer normalement?


Pourquoi ne pas utiliser un pied de groupe avec l'option "imprimer en bas de page" et ensuite jouer avec la visibilit de ce groupe plutt qu'avec le pied de page ?
Ne serait-ce pas plus facile  grer !?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

ah ben je me disais bien que devait y avoir un sujet la dessus  ::): 

donc je relance.

Je n'arrive pas autrement qu'en supprimant sans condition a liminer la zone rserver au pied de page sur ma premire page (que j'utilise comme page de titre). 

J'en suis donc au mme point que reverba.

----------


## Aitone

> Je n'arrive pas autrement qu'en supprimant sans condition a liminer la zone rserver au pied de page sur ma premire page (que j'utilise comme page de titre).


J'ai pas tout compris l  ::oops:: 

Mais si votre section dtail mesure on va dire 2 sur la rgle verticale il vous suffit de calculer le nombre d'enregistrement pour faire votre saut 


```
recordnumber
```

----------


## xxxcapxxx

Pour tre plus prcis : 

Mon rapport header me sert de page de titre , et mon bas de page me sert de bas de page . 

hors j'aimerais que l'espace rserv au bas de page ne le soit pas sur la premire page (afin de pouvoir aggrandir mon rapport header a l'entier de la page a4). 

Dans l'expert de section , l'option supprimer (sans utiliser de condition) supprimer bien le bas de page sur tout les page et ne lui rserve pas d'espace.

Lorsque je rajoute une condition tel que : 


```

```

le bas de page n'apparait pas sur la premire page MAIS , l'espace est tout de mme rserv (du coup je ne peux tendre mon rapport header comme dsir).

en ce sens je me retrouve bloqu tout comme l'tait (l'est ?) Reverba.


La proposition d'utiliser plutt le bas de rapport  la place du bas de page m'intresse, mais je n'arrive pas  trouver comment le faire s'afficher des lors sur d'autres pages que la dernire.

----------


## Aitone

Je n'ai plus Crystal sous la main mais petite ide...
Si tu dupliques ton bas de page (bas de page A, bas de page B, C etc.) et que tu mets tes champs dans tous les bas de page. Tu dois pouvoir supprimer au moins les sections B, C, etc. afin de n'avoir plus que le A, donc tu gagnes un peu de place.
Ex : au lieu d'avoir :



> Bas de page : nom
> Bas de page : prnom
> Bas de page : ge


tu auras :



> Bas de page A : nom
> Bas de page B : prnom
> Bas de page C : Age


En supprimante B et C tu n'as plus que la place de A qui est beaucoup plus petite

----------


## xxxcapxxx

je viens de tester ton ide a l'instant. l'effet est le mme il rserve la place pour les 3 footers ... retour  la case dpart  ::(:   et pourtant j'y ai cru :p

----------


## Aitone

C'est totalement impossible de faire des formules de suppressions sur les bas de page B, C, etc. ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

les formules sont possible le souci c'est que la place est tout de mme rserve (donc aucun changement par rapport au problme).

J'ai trouv quelque chose ici

on dirait bien que c'est l'unique solution pour liminer la zone rserve ... c'est bien dommage.

ceci confirme ce que je viens de dire  ::(:

----------


## siro1

Bonjour  tous, plus de 5 ans les problmes ne changent pas. J'ai le mme problme d'allocation d'espace pour des sections bas de pages supprim.

Les liens ce dessus ne fonctionnent pas. quelqu'un a  t il une solutions ? ::mrgreen::

----------


## luc_chivas

effectivement, les suppressions conditionnelles du pied page garde la place.. contrairement au suppressions formelles.
le mieux est de faire un rapport avec les pied de pages supprims pour mettre dessus les objets qui necessitent toute la place, puis  l'intrieur, faire un sous rapport avec les donnes effectives du rapport et se servir des pied de page du sous rapport.

----------


## siro1

> effectivement, les suppressions conditionnelles du pied page garde la place.. contrairement au suppressions formelles.
> le mieux est de faire un rapport avec les pied de pages supprims pour mettre dessus les objets qui necessitent toute la place, puis  l'intrieur, faire un sous rapport avec les donnes effectives du rapport et se servir des pied de page du sous rapport.


Ca marche ! merci !  ::ccool::

----------

